# I Love Tug...



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yah i know i'm a bit of a pain most of the time...But even i've got to admit this forum is great...Seriously, Every day i log in....Its like i find something new to learn about Timesharing and Exchanging...Its just awesome!

So thank you to the members of Tug and the moderators that keep the information flowing instead of the....Well the junk


----------



## Carol C (Jun 13, 2011)

+1    :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 13, 2011)

And look how long you've made it without even a suspension!  :hysterical: 

Your TUG Mom,
DeniseM


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree
It is like an addiction. Every day I NEED to log in.  Why??? Because I do not want to miss anything.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 14, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> And look how long you've made it without even a suspension!  :hysterical:
> 
> Your TUG Mom,
> DeniseM



i know right! I don't even think i made it this long through high school without a suspension!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I love TUG, too.  I would not know anything without it.  I owe so much to the people here.....


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 15, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I love TUG, too.  I would not know anything without it.  I owe so much to the people here.....



And you have helped a lot of us too, Cindy.  Yes, I love TUG also and tell everyone about it!


----------



## Happytravels (Jun 19, 2011)

*me too*

I LOVE TUG!!!!!!

We are so fortunate to have such a great bunch of people here.  I have learned the ropes from the experts....here at TUG.....stay around a while and you will get the most and the best out of your TS.....W/o this forum I would not have visited some of the places we have.....the information is so REAL...and I cherish our membership......always paying the three years....I don't want there to be a laps......cause then I wouldn't get my FIX:hysterical: Thanks for all the great TUGGERS who take their time to share........


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 19, 2011)

*Me Three   *

Some excellent advice and some fun stuff, not to mention the resort reviews, and rental services.  Traded in my facebooking time for TUG 

* Even if I still haven't learned how to use the emoticons or edit my subject line......


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 19, 2011)

I love TUG, too. TUG has enabled me to save money - lots of money - about $80,000, buy the right timeshare (or at least find a much closer match), and it is a great diversion.

elaine


----------

